# *** APTuning Spring Service Specials - Timing Belts, A/C Servicing, Alignments!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to have their cars working 100% for the spring season. Granted for most of us in the area it seems like we are still in the middle of winter, but in the next couple weeks, the weather is sure to turn as the first car shows of the year start rolling in. Therefore we are offering discounts on some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, A/C system, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job.


Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump(where applicable), accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiply the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

Do not hesitate as there is nothing worse then the first warm day stuck in traffic, and watching that temp needle climb and overheat due to a faulty waterpump or even worse, complete break down failure, schedule your appointment today!!
*


_*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



_*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3*_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


_*B5/B5.5/B6/C5 Chassis A4/S4/Passat/A6*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710


_*B7 Chassis A4/B6 Chassis Passat*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570




*A/C Service- $125 complete, includes check, vac test and recharge, freon, taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)
Most of us have been there, 90º outside, sitting at red light and start feeling toasty. Turn the A/C on and gets marginally cool at best. Why wait to address the system once you realize it isn't working? Get it done now so when that day comes you can simply put the windows up and be comfortable.




*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)
Alignment is probably once of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. 
****We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*going on vacation bump*(but there will be many other great APTuning employees available to assist you  )


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back from vacation bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bump for great savings!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top for wednesday.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Spring snow storm bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Woo Hoo, finally some spring type weather here in PA bump!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Starting to feel like spring bump!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We are currently booked for about 3 weeks, but schedule now and lock in the special pricing for your service!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale is almost over, schedule your appointment today!!!*


----------

